# Where to ski in Italy?



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

Heading to northern italy around Bolzano and Trento at the end of the month. Any recommendations on where to ski? Probably stay away from Cortina. Thanks for any info. darren


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

I spent 10 days skiing in and around Val Gardena staying in Ortisei/St. Ulrich. We caught a cab out of Bolzano up there. The exploring is endless. Talk about getting lost. The ski rental options sucked when I was there so I was glad to have my own gear with me. This was 6-7 years ago so things may have changed. Really cool there. Have fun.


----------



## clu? (Sep 26, 2007)

*I second Valle Gardena*

One of the most enchantingly beautiful places I have ever been. Lots of touring!


----------



## darren (Jun 29, 2004)

thanks for the info. checked it out online and that looks like where i'm heading. i've been to bolzano before, but was somehow unaware of Val Gardena and Alta Badia to the east.


----------



## slowstride (Jul 17, 2009)

I did a season in Arabba, which is located between the Selle Gruppo and Portovescovo (sp?). A very picturesque area with some fun skiing off the Selle Gruppo down couloirs carved out of limestone. Portovescovo is a steeper mountain, whereas some of the surrounding area has quite gentle terrain. Get a Super-Dolomiti trail map and do some exploring. Home Dolomiti Superski


----------

